# Do we really need equipment lists in signatures?



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

What's the point?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

There is none. I'm glad that they don't show up on the mobile site.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Never have seen any in mine.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I've had some nice PM conversations with people based on some of the equipment seen in my signature.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

OK with me if it's there--as long as it's condensed.

Ralph


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I dont have one. I should put mine as "all old junk except a nice BR740A round baler". That pretty much sums it up...


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I think its interesting.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I personally do not take part in the equipment listing.....but it is probably due to the fact of the way I was raised....to avoid anything that might be construed as bragging.....my thoughts being that anything connected with any form of bragging will lead to bad luck....and I don't need that.

But, I am fine with equipment listing....and if something bothers me about what a person has in his signature, I just use the X in the top right of the signature/equipment list area and remove/delete it from my viewing.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> But, I am fine with equipment listing....and if something bothers me about what a person has in his signature, I just use the X in the top right of the signature/equipment list area and remove/delete it from my viewing.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Didn't know you could do that. Learn something new everyday!

Ralph


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Vol. Nice to know about the X. Maybe do a little clean up now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Didn't know you could do that. Learn something new everyday!
> 
> Ralph


Yes, you can do individuals or all signatures....and then if you have a change of heart you can go into your profile and where it lists the profile topics you can go into "Manage Ignore Prefs" and restore part or all with the buttons.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The annoying signature equip list to me are the ones with a long line of equipment with "sold" by the unit. To me listing all the things one owns &/or once owned is just taking an "ego trip". I have no problem with equip list listing a few items such as tractors.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I like it. Shows how other farmers roll and what they use to get the job done. 
I don't look at it as "bragging". We're all farmers here. We all have to own several pieces of equipment to get the job done. I would never look down on someone with less or older or more or newer equipment the mine. 
I know there's many farmers with more knowledge in their pinky finger than I have and they're running antiques. I have no problem with that and look forward to learning from them.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Not necessary. Optional. Seems to work well. Those that wish to share do and others don't.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't even know wth y'all r talkn bout.......nor do I want to, I prefer to be oblivious


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Just for the record, I have somewhere between 0~1 million cubic ft. of storage.. Dawg is oblivious and I am ambiguous.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I don't even know wth y'all r talkn bout.......nor do I want to, I prefer to be oblivious


Ignorance is bliss isn't it Dawg? And if I made a list of all the crap I had, HayTalk would need a new/bigger server.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

stack em up said:


> Ignorance is bliss isn't it Dawg? And if I made a list of all the crap I had, HayTalk would need a new/bigger server.....


Lol, aint that the truth......told my wife if the sand runs outta the hourglass on me, just call the auction company....they'll tag it. Make sure to attend as they'll be some nice, well taken care of "stuff", some diamonds in the ruff......


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Stop it, my wife might read this thread. I am pretty sure she would call the auctioneer before the mortician. Oh well, what's a guy to do? Lol.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

stack em up said:


> Ignorance is bliss isn't it Dawg? And if I made a list of all the crap I had, HayTalk would need a new/bigger server.....


One reason I just but a photobucket link in mine. Thought about removing it might be annoying


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Though i don't list any of mine, i like to see what others are running. I have pm'ed a couple members for their opinion when i was looking at something similar. I say leave them in, i think it adds flavor to this site.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It aint bragging if you can do it ~~~Dizzy Dean

To each their own though.

It should work here as I don't believe we have any hard core liberals on the site.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Never ceases to amaze me. What some people can find to complain/raise a stink about.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't see an issue with it, it eliminates some of the less meaningful threads in my opinion because people see that we own a piece of equipment they're curious about and they pm us rather than clogging the forums. I don't consider it bragging either, I just think its fun to see what everyone runs.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> It aint bragging if you can do it ~~~Dizzy Dean
> 
> To each their own though.
> 
> It should work here as I don't believe we have any hard core liberals on the site.


I don't consider myself hardcore in either direction but I have to ask, are you saying that only a hardcore liberal would brag or are you saying that it would only bother a hardcore liberal that someone is bragging? I'm confused


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

To each their own. I don't list mine because there really isn't anything that is out of the ordinary for my area or of special significance. I do enjoy those who have them listed as it gives a little insight as to who they are and how they approach their business.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Being an equipment junkie, I like seeing what people run. On top of that, nobody is forcing anybody to read them.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I think it is neat to see what others farm with. Everything from antique to the latest and all kinds of brands. It reminds me that there is more than one way to do things.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Gearclash said:


> I think it is neat to see what others farm with. Everything from antique to the latest and all kinds of brands. It reminds me that there is more than one way to do things.


Yes I agree. Sometimes I see what the guys have that they farm with and I'm amazed how many acres of hay and such they farm with that equipment. I'm speaking of the older/smaller tractors and such. I worry sometimes about the guys with the tractors without any cover getting skin cancer at some point after being outside so much on a tractor. That's a big thing here in Colorado.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Figured I'd give this signature thing a try.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Vol said:


> I personally do not take part in the equipment listing.....but it is probably due to the fact of the way I was raised....to avoid anything that might be construed as bragging.....my thoughts being that anything connected with any form of bragging will lead to bad luck....and I don't need that.
> 
> But, I am fine with equipment listing....and if something bothers me about what a person has in his signature, I just use the X in the top right of the signature/equipment list area and remove/delete it from my viewing.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Mike from the times that we have talked on the phone I could pick up on your humility and don't think nothing you would do would be considered bragging. Personally I don't care either way I consider my self kind of middle of the road on the equipment nothing to brag about but nothing to be ashamed about either. I say if someone wants to post it, post it and if they don't, don't. Teslan did bring up a good point about getting or sending a PM based on the equipment list's as I have done this myself.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> I don't consider myself hardcore in either direction but I have to ask, are you saying that only a hardcore liberal would brag or are you saying that it would only bother a hardcore liberal that someone is bragging? I'm confused


Sorry about the confusion, I was referring to "to each their own though".

If a conservative doesn't like guns, they don't buy one. If a liberal doesn't like guns not only do they not buy one but also feel no one else should be able to buy one.

If a conservative drives by a fancy house they figure out how to work harder or smarter so they can afford one then try to elect people who will change the laws so everybody who willing to work for it can have the same. A liberal elects people who takes more money from the successful and gives it to those that don't or won't and if they had their way nobody could afford a fancy house because of even higher taxes on the wealthy or successful.

A liberal sees somebodies list of equipment and thinks that it isn't fair that some people are successful and some aren't, so instead of figuring out what it takes to help everyone to be successful, they instead ban the listing of equipment so those that are less successful won't "feel bad". Give em time and the uber liberal will elect politicians that will take your nice shiny equipment and give it to those that have crap because they leave it sit out all winter, just can't take care of it, etc.

You get the drift.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Mlappin for President. Maybe you can share the big house with Hillary


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Mlappin for President. Maybe you can share the big house with Hillary


I would volunteer to be the Butler, just to hear those conversations.

Back to the equipment lists. I have never put any of mine on, partly for the reasons Mike listed, and partly because most of the regulars on HT know what I have anyway. I feel like if anyone is on here long enough they can figure out what equipment most anyone runs, if it is of interest to them.
What we should do is count how many tires we have on the ground and post that in our signatures. That way, everyone wins. Kind of like elementary sports now days. It would also let others use their imagination, which isn't bad either.
A couple of years ago when my oldest started working at a tire shop we started counting tires. That was an eye opener.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Sorry about the confusion, I was referring to "to each their own though".
> 
> If a conservative doesn't like guns, they don't buy one. If a liberal doesn't like guns not only do they not buy one but also feel no one else should be able to buy one.
> 
> ...


That's probably the best liberal/conservative contrast/analogy I've ever read. 
I wish I could put my feelings into words like that.

You probably oughta start out running for local or county government. 
We need people who think like that.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> That's probably the best liberal/conservative contrast/analogy I've ever read.
> I wish I could put my feelings into words like that.
> 
> You probably oughta start out running for local or county government.
> We need people who think like that.


Haha, sure.

I'll let you in on a little secret, I really don't like most people.

That's why I tend to hang out on sites like Haytalk or others that pique my interest or share a common interest.

It's another reason I rarely goto bars anymore and stick to our local VFW or American Legion. We go out once in awhile to other places to be social as the wife enjoys it.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

mlappin said:


> I'll let you in on a little secret, I really don't like most people.


And yet another reason I read almost all of Marty's posts. We have so much in common!!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

stack em up said:


> And yet another reason I read almost all of Marty's posts. We have so much in common!!!


LOL, strange enough I do like to travel though, not the get in the car and drive for half a day kind of travel, absolutely hate that. But the get on a jet plane and fly for 8 hours, like that kinda of travel most likely because if I do meet somebody that just annoys the hell out of me, little chance of running into them once we are home.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

cornshucker said:


> Personally I don't care either way I consider my self kind of middle of the road on the equipment nothing to brag about but nothing to be ashamed about either.


Yep, I'm just to shamed after seeing what others got on here. Then I be envious. Not really. Well, maybe a little.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

AndyL said:


> Yep, I'm just to shamed after seeing what others got on here. Then I be envious. Not really. Well, maybe a little.


Don't let yourself feel that way. I started with relics. Heck, I'm jealous of the guys who had parents who let them farm their land and use their equipment to farm their parents land. 
I didn't get any of that. Had to use my savings to buy into farming and man it ain't cheap!!!!
I actually admire guys who can ride in open stations in the summer, or cut hundreds of acres of grass with a haybine.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

AndyL said:


> Yep, I'm just to shamed after seeing what others got on here. Then I be envious. Not really. Well, maybe a little.


No need to feel that, I started out with some of Dads antique's, wasn't too bad as when I was little I started running the stuff when it was practically new.

Had a 495 haybine that was getting so bad I had screwed down and epoxied the rubber on the rolls in more than a few spots. The deflector on back had more patches than what was left of the original piece.

Used a set of NH rolabar rakes that were so wore out we filled the gear boxes with a thicker grease as resealing the gearboxes was futile at best.

The 276 baler wasn't too bad, as long as you ran it over the life of it and knew all the little tricks.

Can't remember the model round baler but it was a NH chain and slat model. Couldn't drive slow enough to make more than 500 lb bale.

When I started to increase the hay acres after I became sick of working in town I replaced everything one piece at a time.

Not like I went out and replaced everything in one year, took over ten years to get where I'm at.

The most disgusting thing? Everything is paid for, but I'm running out of depreciation on all of it.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

mlappin said:


> No need to feel that, I started out with some of Dads antique's, wasn't too bad as when I was little I started running the stuff when it was practically new.
> 
> Had a 495 haybine that was getting so bad I had screwed down and epoxied the rubber on the rolls in more than a few spots. The deflector on back had more patches than the was left of the original piece.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue. Once you have had the piece for so long you learn all the quirks and now that I have Caseih helping with the repairs it seems like you could keep them forever. Getting a new piece is like learning all over again.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Can't remember the model round baler but it was a NH chain and slat model. Couldn't drive slow enough to make more than 500 lb bale.


It's odd you stated the bale weight of a NH chain baler. On another discussion forum I challenged a gentleman that stated his 6X6 grass bales from his NH chainer weighed a ton(2000 #s).1st NH didn't build a 6X6 baler & 2nd I asked if he'd weighed any of the bales. He stated no he hadn't weighed any bales but he knew the bales had to weigh a ton because he drove slow while baling and the rear end of his 800 series Ford tractor got light when he picked up a bale with the FEL. I just chuckled to myself as there's a lot of rd balers with hyd tension on the belts that won't come close to making a ''dry grass" bale that will weigh 2000 #s.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

mlappin said:


> The most disgusting thing? Everything is paid for, but I'm running out of depreciation on all of it.


Not that you've done anything wrong, but this is exactly why, in many of the "what should I buy" threads, I always suggest avoiding buying something that you can't wear out.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol. I don't. What I got is mine with no one looking to collect anything but hay coming out the back end. The only thing I'm looking to add is a cab tractor for cutting and baling. The worst part of haying for me is first cutting. That pollen in that rye grass is a killer.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

I guess my mindset is a little different. Here you NEVER ask a rancher how many cows they run or how many acres they own. That's the first thing a dairyman asks another. Different culture and I see that what I was perceiving as pretension may not in fact be the case.

Sorry for starting a pissing match or offending anyone. I typically use mobile and was oblivious to the signatures in desktop version. To each there own


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, if signatures are gonna go, then I guess avatars should, too. It could conceivably offend someone who doesn't have a beautiful new Deere, a nice Kenworth, a huge farm, etc. Also, Maybe we should ban topics were new equipment is shown off because it will create jealousy? Also, Maybe we should get rid of any usernames that might offend someone's race, sex, or financial situation? 
Come on guys. We're all in a similar business. Hay farming. Can't we all lighten up a little and enjoy each other's equipment, acreage, etc.? I'm by no means a big player, but I don't look down on anyone who might have less than me!

If I didn't see others doing better than me, I'd never be inspired to do better myself!! The ideas the big boys share are worth gold, at least to me. 
A little envy can be a very good motivator to improve oneself!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Well, if signatures are gonna go....


I have not seen it mentioned that "signatures are gonna go".....and haystax more than apologized right above your post for asking if equipment lists are necessary.

Time to move on.

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Haha, sure.
> 
> I'll let you in on a little secret, I really don't like most people.
> 
> ...


I'm the same way...

Later! OL JR


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

get along lil doggy get along.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> I have not seen it mentioned that "signatures are gonna go".....and haystax more than apologized right above your post for asking if equipment lists are necessary.
> 
> Time to move on.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Sorry I wasn't quick enough to read his post. I typed mine 40 minutes after his.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> You probably oughta start out running for local or county government.
> We need people who think like that.


Baby steps I guess, I've been nominated to be a trustee for our mens VFW auxiliary. I also handle the Cell Phones for Soldiers at the VFW as well.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> It's odd you stated the bale weight of a NH chain baler. On another discussion forum I challenged a gentleman that stated his 6X6 grass bales from his NH chainer weighed a ton(2000 #s).1st NH didn't build a 6X6 baler & 2nd I asked if he'd weighed any of the bales. He stated no he hadn't weighed any bales but he knew the bales had to weigh a ton because he drove slow while baling and the rear end of his 800 series Ford tractor got light when he picked up a bale with the FEL. I just chuckled to myself as there's a lot of rd balers with hyd tension on the belts that won't come close to making a ''dry grass" bale that will weigh 2000 #s.


This was the model that used gathering chains on the floor instead of a floor roll and had nothing but a spring on each side for tension, also made a goofy size bale, like a 54x56 if I remember correctly, a maybe it was 56x54. Tried everything in the manual to tighten those bales up and get some weight to em. Maybe the springs were getting weak?

When I bought my NH 644 as an experiment I unrolled several bales that the old round baler made and let em dry out as they were tough anyways, for every two bales I unrolled from the old baler the 644 made one.


----------

